# Masterbuilt 1050 Slight Mod



## rexster314 (May 7, 2020)

So a couple of months ago, I gave up on the app for the Masterbuilt 560. No matter what I did, I could never get a wifi connection for the grill, even using 4 different Android devices. I tried a friend's iPhone that connected immediately, so I know it wasn't the controller. So I went the Fireboard route. It worked/works perfectly, with tighter control of the grill than the Masterbuilt controller. So when I got a new 1050 grill, I switched over the Fireboard to the 1050.
I bought an abs printed faceplate that adapts the Fireboard to the hole left by the Masterbuilt controller. The only problem was standing on my head trying to connect the temp probes. I fabricated a jack panel several days ago, and got everything mounted today. I made 4" connectors from the Fireboard to the panel with plugs for the probes.
The probes showed a negligible difference in sensitivity after making the connections. Now I have a far better controller for my Masterbuilt with 5 extra probes and easier access for plugging them in


----------



## mike243 (May 8, 2020)

I have a I phone so when/if I get 1 it might work without mods I hope, good thing about the electronics out there now is the cross platform uses, most have the same basic concepts as far as fans/augers ect. the more companys that get into it the better the prices


----------



## Kennmoore0514 (Jun 2, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> So a couple of months ago, I gave up on the app for the Masterbuilt 560. No matter what I did, I could never get a wife connection for the grill, even using 4 different Android devices. I tried a friend's iPhone that connected immediately, so I know it wasn't the controller. So I went the Fireboard route. It worked/works perfectly, with tighter control of the grill than the Masterbuilt controller. So when I got a new 1050 grill, I switched over the Fireboard to the 1050.
> I bought an abs printed faceplate that adapts the Fireboard to the hole left by the Masterbuilt controller. The only problem was standing on my head trying to connect the temp probes. I fabricated a jack panel several days ago, and got everything mounted today. I made 4" connectors from the Fireboard to the panel with plugs for the probes.
> The probes showed a negligible difference in sensitivity after making the connections. Now I have a far better controller for my Masterbuilt with 5 extra probes and easier access for plugging them in


Where did you get the ABS panel to install the fireboard onto the 1050?


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 3, 2020)

Kennmoore0514 said:


> Where did you get the ABS panel to install the fireboard onto the 1050?


Nathan Porter is on Etsy. He prints them


----------



## Kennmoore0514 (Jun 8, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> Nathan Porter is on Etsy. He prints them


I got the ABS control panel for the fireboard, thanks for the help. One more question, did you use the fan drive cable from fireboard or make your own?


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 9, 2020)

Kennmoore0514 said:


> I got the ABS control panel for the fireboard, thanks for the help. One more question, did you use the fan drive cable from fireboard or make your own?



You have to get the Drive cable from Fireboard, either the plain or one with a small speaker, 79-89$. Then make your own cable if you have the inclination or buy the cable from BBQHQ for about 10$ that goes from the Drive cable to the fan connectors


----------



## bill1 (Jun 13, 2020)

I can't get a wife connection for my grill either.  So I say to heck with her.  Means more meat for me!


----------

